# The Thirsty 13th....



## AMC (Oct 29, 2013)

This is a great book on transport operations in the Pacific area during WW11, and, as the title suggests focuses on "The Thirsty 13th" Transport Squadron in particular. It has nearly 800 pages (A4) and would have colour of some description on every page, if only coloured boxes, many pictures (at least 800) to do with everyday life for the men operating with this Squadron are included.
Every aircraft and it's fate is included. This is a very interesting book as it enables the reader to open it again and again to find new snippets of information. Anyone interested in the C47 and C46 must have a copy of this book....
It is so easy on the eye, and very attractive to browse through again and again. 
It will not disappoint.....
http://thirsty13th.com/


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2013)

I should get it, just for the '13'....


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is my copy. 8)

My gawd, this is one heck of a book! It will keep me busy for a year easily. So many facts, figures, 1st person accounts.


----------

